# GelaSkins and Cole Haan covers for Kindle 2



## Dangerosa (Dec 5, 2008)

I think this GelaSkin will look great with the bronze Cole Haan cover:





And this one will look great with the red one!





I am in big trouble. 

(These all are available on Amazon, by the way.)

_Made all images hyperlinked to Amazon Kindle 2 accessory page. -Admin._


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I like that top GelaSkin, but it looks like it only covers the back. If you put it in the cover, you're not gonna see it   If I'm going to only cover a portion of my kindle, I'm going to want to cover the front. And for $20, I would hope it would cover both. 

Waiting for more pictures, reviews.. Also hoping DecalGirl doesn't take too long.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

its odd the K2 skins aren't ont he Gela skin website?


----------



## Dangerosa (Dec 5, 2008)

I read my Kindle without a cover, except for when I am traveling. I didn't like having a skin on the front of my Kindle so I won't miss that part.

I have a GelaSkin on the back of my iPhone. Only when I added it did I realize how often I see the back of my device.  
It's the side everyone else sees when you're using it, too.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep, they appear to be only on the back, thus useless in a cover.... If you look at their website, it looks like all of the iPod skins are for the back too.


----------



## Dangerosa (Dec 5, 2008)

Their skins are front and back for iPods, except for the Touch.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I emailed GelaSkins, below is their response. Short post due to my extreme disappointment 
------
Hi Jesslyn!
Thank you for your interest in GelaSkins! Our Kindle skins are only
for the back of the device. Thank you again!

Kind Regards,


----------



## Dangerosa (Dec 5, 2008)

Sorry you're disappointed. I'm sure the other skins outfitters will have them soon!

I love these because I hated having a design on the front of my Kindle. It was too busy and distracting for me. I barely lasted a week with my DecalGirl skin before I ripped the front side off.


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

Like the first one but the second one reminds me of a basketball court for some reason!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

That is disappointing. The flower one is very pretty. I can see it for people who read without a cover, but me, I need the cover. I have it for both protection (uh, 4 kids, nuf said) and usability. I have arthritis in my hands and the cover makes it easier to hold. I can imagine that the cover will be even more useful give how thin this device is.

I only had 1 DecalGirl skin that was distracting (Crest), the others blended right in. I've already sent DecalGirl my requests for k2 skins.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I think the back is the prettiest part of the K2!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> I emailed GelaSkins, below is their response. Short post due to my extreme disappointment
> ------
> Hi Jesslyn!
> Thank you for your interest in GelaSkins! Our Kindle skins are only
> ...


Wow, the only part I don't skin. That's unexpected.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm not going to get a cover until I hear some people's reviews of them.  And it will take DecalGirl a while to get their skins ready.  So in the meantime I ordered one of the GelaSkins.  I'm disappointed that it only covers the back, especially at that price.  But I really wanted to give my K a little personality until I get other accessories. 

And I agree about the second pictured skin.  At first glance it looked like a basketball court.  At second glance it reminded me of bullseyes (I work for Target) so I stayed far away from that one.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

I got the skin with a book case. Thought it was cute for an ebook reader. I bought the belkin sleeve and also the amazon kindle case. I plan to read it mainly out of the case and since its medal on the back, that can get cold so a skin is a good idea. But I still wanted a case for times when I want to read it that way. I really wish the case was included in the price. I am trying not to spend too much on accessories like I did with the last kindle but since I alternate between reading in and out of a case I really needed a case & a sleeve. So after this I am really going to try to resist accessories other than occasionally changing skins!


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Strange they made a cover for only the back, I wonder if thats indicative of something?
Like maybe you can't put skins on the front of K2, I can't think of why not.
But still......strange.


----------



## Dangerosa (Dec 5, 2008)

Kim, if it makes you feel any better about the price, I've owned both GelaSkins and DecalGirl skins and in my opinion the GelaSkins are higher quality. I will be sticking with them from now on (unintended bad pun).

Of course, now all I see is a basketball court too so I went with the floral one. LOL.


----------



## rikkileigh (Jan 30, 2009)

I ordered the "Bookshelf" gelaskin and although I plan to read it mostly with my M-edge red leather jacket, now on backorder for the Kindle 2 hinge feature I am not disappointed about the back only. I think the front would be too busy and I suspect that I will be taking it out of the jacket for show and tell quite a lot. Friends want to see/touch it. I will beam with pride when it emerges with the decorative back as a sort of surprise. Incidently, I have been emailing with M-Edge. I returned my leather jacket to Amazon because I ordered it with the Kindke in Jan. Obviously it became obsolete during the wait and they issued me a return label. I then imediately ordered the updated one from th M-Edge site. Then they took it off the site. They are going through site updates as fast as they can BUT they are being great about answering my emails and honoring my order. They say they will allow for pre-orders for the Kindle 2 hinge jacket very soon. Estimated ship date is Mar 2nd for it. I also own the e-luminator, had no trouble with battery installation and it worked well. As for the cost? Oh well, I'm just as pinched as everyone but I'm going for the gusto. I plan to pull back when it all arrives and stay home and read for a while.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I got the bookshelf also.  The flowers are pretty, but aren't quite my style.  I couldn't do the basketball court/bullseye one.

I'm excited to try this brand.


----------

